# router and lathe



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been exploring the combination of lathe & router work. I have been trying to find a way to dress up utilitarian wood, and make the turnings more interesting. The tall mahogany piece is a toolbox. I turned it to keep long skinny tools out of the sawdust. It holds dental picks, files, etc. I put a magnet in the bottom & it lives on a metal shelf. The box is ash . I used a router to make the many rows of flats and again to make the flutes. I think it dresses up simple stuff really well and it makes it easier for stiff hands to "get a grip" !!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I wish you made videos. It would be amazing to see your techniques in action. This is one time I want to agree with Harry and see a "photo shoot" of your progress. You have so much to teach!! I have all the tools required to do these things, but no skill whatsoever. You can sure make a gal envious.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I must agree, a shoot would be of utmost value, I know my posts with photos are more than deplorable, however I do not posses the kind of skill to produce anything close to your fine workmanship. Thank you for sharing and well done, very well done indeed.





gal turner said:


> I have been exploring the combination of lathe & router work. I have been trying to find a way to dress up utilitarian wood, and make the turnings more interesting. The tall mahogany piece is a toolbox. I turned it to keep long skinny tools out of the sawdust. It holds dental picks, files, etc. I put a magnet in the bottom & it lives on a metal shelf. The box is ash . I used a router to make the many rows of flats and again to make the flutes. I think it dresses up simple stuff really well and it makes it easier for stiff hands to "get a grip" !!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks CG&XP both these items can be made in any shop & here's how. (I have no video equipment.(.I just got a phone, elec,and computer 2 yrs ago, so you can imagine the tekky revolution went over my head) Make a box that fits over your lathe bed. (Does your lathe have indexing? You will need that capability) The box will hold your router, on top..For the fluted box you will make a top on the box that has a slot that runs the bed direction ..use a tepmplate guide to slide in the slot. OK to use it..put router on box..place where you want it..and slide it down the slot for your flutes. Index your lathe, then repeat. The box that looks like segmenting is just done a bit differently..the slot in the box top is across the bed..plunge the router(with 1/2 straight, and move it across the wood. Index the lathe,and across again until you get your 12,24 or whatever # of flats. move the box down the lathe 1/2 inch.and index so that the flats will be bricklaid..i.e do one row on even indexing and next row on odd indexing) Repeat.. I remember seeing a box thing like this in the pen making book : Turning pens & pencils, by Christiansen & Burningham...That's when the idea hatched from my humble brain & I realized I could use it for decoration. After making these items and a few more I am redoing my box..I need to make a few changes to make it much easier to use..but if one only wishes to make an item or two, a simple box over the bed of the lathe will do just fine. I bet there are tons of these boxes/concepts all over the internet..it would be just a matter of finding it & copying it..(check pg 77 in the pens & pencil book..)Good luck..It really is quite simple..you'll can do it.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

CG: went to my books and found a jig you could make and wouldn't even need a lathe..TEACHING YOUR ROUTER NEW TRICKS, by Engler..on pg. 97 there's a pretty simple jig that will index..your could "turn" a round column & flute it..in just this relatively simple box. Enjoy


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

GT thanks for the primer and the jig suggestion. I may give it a whirl just to see what happens. Lots of stock inthe scrap pile to play with!


----------



## Spaltedoldoak (Sep 5, 2010)

gal turner said:


> I have been exploring the combination of lathe & router work. I have been trying to find a way to dress up utilitarian wood, and make the turnings more interesting. The tall mahogany piece is a toolbox. I turned it to keep long skinny tools out of the sawdust. It holds dental picks, files, etc. I put a magnet in the bottom & it lives on a metal shelf. The box is ash . I used a router to make the many rows of flats and again to make the flutes. I think it dresses up simple stuff really well and it makes it easier for stiff hands to "get a grip" !!



Hi gal tuner this is whats known as Ornamental turning and its why I joined this forum looking for ideas on jigs etc. 

I'd be interested to see your set up if possible. I am looking at making a fluting jig for shaped bowls and vases where you cut through.

Ray


----------

